
NSA upgrades encryption recommendations to be quantum safe - efangs
https://www.iad.gov/iad/library/ia-guidance/ia-solutions-for-classified/algorithm-guidance/cnsa-suite-and-quantum-computing-faq.cfm
======
Piskvorrr
...and Chrome reports the HTTPS cert for that URL as unsafe. How ironic.

------
phpsupport
Wow!! its great news

